# G 13



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 8, 2005)

my friend was talking about how a couple of his friends have g13

I told him that true g13 hasnt been around since 80's (that is if it reeally even existed) and that if his friends got it for 20 a gram then the dealer is obvously full of shit. so many dealers jsut lie and say stuff is purple haze or g13 when tis just mexi shwag.. 


 there are seedbanks claiming they have strains with g13 genes in them

anyone want to add info on g13


----------



## Hick (Nov 8, 2005)

With all of the stories/rumors/legends surounding it, who's to say? 
I know some pretty honest and trustworthy folks that have _*A[/i* G-13.  But none can truely vouch for it's "authenticity", only that it is an exceptional pheno that was aquired under the pretense that it was the real thing.
  There isn't a cannabis strain registry or a patent on strains or names in the industry.  _


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

why doesn't anybody sell just plain g-13?  Everyone only has it crossed with stuff.  Is there a reason?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah g-13 is one of the best quality out,i think it may actually be to strong pure,i dont know ,but yea ,all i can find is cross breeds of g-13


----------

